# Cornish pasties?



## Pine Marten (Dec 15, 2020)

On the Antiques Road Trip just now they were looking at the history and making of Cornish pasties. My question is (I'm not a creative cook) would a Fathead pizza dough make good pasties? We use it for pizza and have also made sausage rolls with it, so it should be ok, I guess, but are there any other recipes out there? I used to lurve a good pastie pre-D   . Thank you in anticipation...


----------



## Vonny (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi @Pine Marten, I've not tried Fathead pizza dough, but if it's anything like Lo-dough I shouldn't imagine it would work. Maybe I should try Fathead...the lo-dough is just a thin sheet of something to park your pizza toppings on. I'll watch this thread with interest as I used to be v partial to a pasty.


----------



## Inamuddle (Dec 15, 2020)

My better half is the chef in our house. During the first lockdown he turned his hand to making pasties. I can only tell you that he used the best beef skirt we could get and bread flour to make the pastry. Bread flour gives it the stretchiness without falling apart. Sorry that probably doesn't answer your question.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> On the Antiques Road Trip just now they were looking at the history and making of Cornish pasties. My question is (I'm not a creative cook) would a Fathead pizza dough make good pasties? We use it for pizza and have also made sausage rolls with it, so it should be ok, I guess, but are there any other recipes out there? I used to lurve a good pastie pre-D   . Thank you in anticipation...


I have just had a thought there used to be a member who did a lot of experimentation but he no longer posts it maybe worth searching.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for replies so far. We did some baking during the first lockdown, so we might try and experiment with this during the coming weeks. 

I might also search the forum as @grovesy suggests or do a google. Oh, for the days of nipping out from the office at lunchtime and getting a lovely lunch from the West Cornwall Pasty Co., which had an outlet in Kings Cross... mmmm, so yummy


----------



## What the..? (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh Pine Marten, I was checking out the carbs in various foods the other day and had the most enormous yearning for a Cornish pasty!  They're obviously not advisable now, but have been toying with the idea of just having half of one (with the other half placed firmly in the freezer).  Maybe when I'm a little further down the line...


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 16, 2020)

What the..? said:


> Oh Pine Marten, I was checking out the carbs in various foods the other day and had the most enormous yearning for a Cornish pasty!  They're obviously not advisable now, but have been toying with the idea of just having half of one (with the other half placed firmly in the freezer).  Maybe when I'm a little further down the line...


I've found a couple of low carb recipes online which use Fathead or almond & coconut flour, so we're going to try them in due course. I'm glad it's nearly lunchtime hereabouts, I'm salivating....!


----------



## What the..? (Dec 16, 2020)

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 16, 2020)

Fathead pizza has to be next on my list of cooking experiments after my low carb bread mix that @NotWorriedAtAll very kindly sent me... Just need to get my head straight to give it a go.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm trying to think of something which could be used to bake a preshaped fat head pastry case of about the right shape - which could then be filled with the right stuff to be mistaken for a pastie. It might even soften up with the heat to be pressed closed around the edges at the filling stage, but be already properly cooked by then.
As potato and carrot are not traditional ingredients in pasties, the result could be quite low carb.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2020)

Drummer said:


> As potato and carrot are not traditional ingredients in pasties, the result could be quite low carb.



Me too! - the right amounts of turnip (not swede) and pepper - ohhh yes!

I reckon you should be able to use the 'Fathead' pizza base as the 'envelope' for a pasty, but haven't tried it.


----------



## Lilian (Dec 16, 2020)

I love Cornish Pasties - except for the dough.   I would buy them and eat the contents (which I think was the intention of the original Cornish Pasty).    However the bought ones had hardly anything substantial in them.    I now cook the innards of the pasty myself and just serve it up on a plate and it is lovely.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 16, 2020)

We tend to have a Fathead pizza & salad once a week, and it's a good substitute for a real pizza. The sausage rolls are a bit more fiddly to make, but they tasted fine. 

This morning I came across a recipe for a low carb gingerbread man which sounded interesting - I'm really not a cook but Mr Marten and I baked more stuff in the lockdown than ever in my life before!


----------



## RirisR (Dec 16, 2020)

Lo-Dough has a website and it says on there you can make pasties
out of their dough, worth a look, has quite a few recipes


----------



## Inamuddle (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh dear. I sometimes have half a pasty. Am i on the naughty step ? I am half Cornish and as a kid i can remember my grandmother making "tiddy pasties" Thats the cornish for potato pasties, when they couldn't afford the meat. Imagine the carbs in that. Originally the pasties they made for the tin miners might have a savoury side and a sweet half. You didn't eat athe rolled part of the pasty as that was the bit you held onto and they couldn't wash there hands.7

?


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 16, 2020)

Lilian said:


> I love Cornish Pasties - except for the dough.   I would buy them and eat the contents (which I think was the intention of the original Cornish Pasty).    However the bought ones had hardly anything substantial in them.    I now cook the innards of the pasty myself and just serve it up on a plate and it is lovely.



Seen tv programme about pasty, when miners wife's made them for loved ones working down mine they would crimp edge so men could hold them, reason being arsenic was present in tin mines so contaminated hands could lead to poisoning, so crust was thrown away.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Dec 16, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Fathead pizza has to be next on my list of cooking experiments after my low carb bread mix that @NotWorriedAtAll very kindly sent me... Just need to get my head straight to give it a go.


If you pinch out a bit of the dough from the bread mix after the first rise in the machine - you can hand knead it for a bit and punch it out into a small pizza base and use that.  I used the same recipe the other day to make a spectacular pizza with a lovely yeasty crust.  I used a pastry brush to slather olive oil over both surfaces and baked it for a short while 'bare' and then flipped it over to put the toppings on and carried on cooking it to puff the base up properly and nuke the toppings the way I like them.  No picture because we ate it too quickly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 17, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> would a Fathead pizza dough make good pasties


Wash your mouth out young lady


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 18, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wash your mouth out young lady


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2020)

@Pine Marten - well FWIW, I think it could !


----------

